# First Annual Photogeek Geek Photo Contest!



## cgw (Oct 27, 2013)

Enter now!

LensRentals.com - The First Annual Photogeek Geek Photo Contest


----------



## Bulb (Oct 27, 2013)

I think I have just the lens for the Bokehliciousness category.

This is going to be fun.


----------

